

Show HN: Music Juggle - enables swapping old mp3 players to get new music - kaerast
http://www.musicjuggle.com/

======
kaerast
This app-in-a-day side project took slightly longer than it should have due to
Heroku's recent problems with Amazon. Built with Padrino, Heroku and a Theme
Forest theme, it went from idea to launch in just two days of work.

